# Art Journal!!



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Everyone else has one... ME TOO! 

This is what I am currently working on.. Estimated time left: a day or so


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

That is absolutely stunning!  I can't wait to see more of your work!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks! Heres the finished product:







can be found here: Caballero Adopt Try by *Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Another one:








An american saddlebred horse


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Current Work in Progress:


----------



## azarni

Gorgeous work  I follow you on dA, so I've seen the first two already, but the third one looks awesome so far!! That can't be a very easy position to draw, but it looks bang-on.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks! Heres what it looks like now:








just the mane and some touch-ups and Im done!


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby

So pretty, All of them.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks so much!
Done:


----------



## xAddictionx

What program do you use? 
These are amazing!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I use photoshop  thanks!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

_Stunning. *faints*_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks  
Heres a DUN DUN DUHHHH Commission!! (oh em gee) of a Suffolk Punch Gelding, Avery.










I am nowhere near finished x( any ideas for a background?? Im at a loss.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## azarni

Oh, I really like it! I definately prefer your realism vs. your more cartoony pictures.
Are you doing a full background or just a colour?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I dont know yet. :/ I have no ideas for a background!! Any suggestions??


----------



## azarni

I personally would do an out-of-focus pasture or treed background, with a sunny feel. But that's just me


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Im not happy with the muzzle. :/


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Done!!


----------



## azarni

Very nice! I like the green background, I think it's the most complementary colour you could've chosen.

I posted on dA about the mane, since you said you weren't happy with it.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

This is a drawing Im doing of my old shepherd mix, Willsee (she got her name cause my dad asked my mom if they could keep her, and she said "we'll see" it soon turned into 'Willsee' and the name stuck) She passed away two years ago and I've decided to draw a memorial picture of her (since the day of her death is nearing) I'll also do one of my jack russell who passed away shortly after her.

So heres my first WIP:









Heres a picture of Willsee to compare from: 









I'm not used to drawing dogs. I'm not very familiar with their anatomy, so constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Latest:










Entitled "Runaway"


----------



## Tennessee

Do you draw your own linearts?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Yes I do ^^


----------



## Tennessee

Ahhh. I envy you then.  I can paint digitals, but my drawing skills suuuccckk.

I can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks! Just practice, you can only get better


----------



## drafts4ever

*wow!*



LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Latest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entitled "Runaway"


So far on this thread this one is my favorite! Great work all around though!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thats very sweet, thank you


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Woot! I learned how to make transparent images :3


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

WIP


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

My other WIP:








Syd Barrett


----------



## dantexeventer

Is the second one digital or pen and ink? It looks awesome! And so does the black horse - can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

1st is digital, second is pen  thanks! thats my second attempt at pen  soooo so hard lol


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> 1st is digital, second is pen  thanks! thats my second attempt at pen  soooo so hard lol


oops read this over... Im doing a cross hatch pen & ink _style_ Its still digital... I have done pen & ink before too, though ^^


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## eventnwithwinston

WOW these are stunning! So far the "Runaway" is my favorite... but I really like the longeing one too.!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thank you so much!


----------



## mom2pride

Very nice...I love the paint, and the runaway


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## equiniphile

WOW your work is amazing! Do you have a tablet? I'm thinking about investing in Photoshop and am not sure if the Tablet is worth getting as well


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Its definitely worth it. I have a Bamboo Fun Tablet, along with Photosop Elements 8


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

WIP


----------



## MissH

You are seriously gifted. I would've never thought to browse this forum, and you're the first thread I took a peak at - I'm so happy I did. How long has this taken you to master? I can't believe this is done with Photoshop. 

A sincere pat on the back; you're awesome!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks! I've been working at this for almost a year now, when I started I was kinda awful, but I'm trying to get the hang of it. It helps to look at other artists' techniques, it helps you figure out how to do things in your own style.


----------



## MissH

Any updates??


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

My friend's horse, Blue Moon aka 'Annie'


----------



## palominolover

excellent job! i can't do art DX


----------



## whiskeynoo

love the london fog pic really amazing


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Fantastic!!! How much are commissions?!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Fantastic!!! How much are commissions?!


Could you pm me?


----------



## HeroMyOttb

These are amazing!!! I wish I could this of my horse


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

thanks


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## Barrel_racer_0

you do comissions?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Barrel_racer_0 said:


> you do comissions?


yes, I do  If you want, you can pm me here or email me: [email protected]


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

My latest WIP. Inspiration for the bg:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## Tennessee

Do you have a tutorial?! lol.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Yes, I do have some tutorials, but they are a little outdated since I use a few different techniques and program now, but here's where you'll find them: Leia-Luver's Gallery

and here's Cymbaline:


----------



## Barrel_racer_0

omg thats gorgeous I wish I had your talents O_O


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

my current WIP









Its of my mare, Leia. Any critiques and tips are very welcome for all my works, btw.


----------



## MissH

I hope your parents know how talented you are!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

haha


----------



## payette

These are fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

thanks!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## JumpingJellyBean

wow those are amazing!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

thanks


----------



## ridingismylife2

WOW! 
You are seriously talented. 
I like the more realistic pics tbh...but wow!


----------



## payette

I am curious how you do this- I read that you use a tablet and I am wondering if that allows you to draw directly with a stylus type thing? (forgive me- I'm technologically challenged!) I am SO impressed! I have a crummy old laptop, and can't imagine doing something like your work with photoshop. Amazing!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

it is like a stylus. but, not directly on the screen, you write on the tablet,and it transfers onto the screen. and thanks ridingismylife2!


----------



## ToHotToTrot

I love this thread!!!! any updates??


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

not atm, I've been really busy lately with final exams, end of school, and getting ready for camp.  I'll be sure to get some recent stuff posted as soon as i can


----------



## SouthernComfort

Wow! So much talent! You do very beautiful work!

I wish I could use photoshop.


----------



## scrapartoz

Thank you Lovethesaddlebreds. I just looked at all your posted work and I am in awe of your understanding of musculature and beauty. I work in metal and I am sure I can improve my stuff by trying to see what you see in an animal.
Thanks again for a very entertaining and educational thread


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

your artwork is amazing. love your skills!

i would love one done of one of mine, but thats way too much to ask!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

scrapartoz said:


> Thank you Lovethesaddlebreds. I just looked at all your posted work and I am in awe of your understanding of musculature and beauty. I work in metal and I am sure I can improve my stuff by trying to see what you see in an animal.
> Thanks again for a very entertaining and educational thread


Aww! Thanks so much! That comment made my day. All I did to get a good understanding of the muscles was draw a LOT of studies of different gaits and movements and drawing the muscles over and over. Once you know where the muscles move and the shapes, its fairly easy to draw them  Thanks for the lovely comment.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

ilovemyhorsies said:


> your artwork is amazing. love your skills!
> 
> i would love one done of one of mine, but thats way too much to ask!


I do draw horses for people, but on commission only


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

sorry for the lack of updates guys! I've been sooo busy! heres my latest, its a pencil drawing of a poster from Horse Illustrated. Original photo is copyright Bob Langrish June 2009 I believe. Sorry for the bad quality i used my sister's phone. Hopefully when im done i can get my mom to scan it in at her work. Critiques are wanted!


----------



## payette

Sorry, no critique! Very good!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thanks  I'll be sure to finish it and get a nice scanned copy up soon!


----------



## wild_spot

The only critique I have is that the outstretched front leg looks very straight from knee to hoof - not much definition of fetlock/pastern.

But wow - I am in awe.


----------



## Kayty

Stunning work!!!! Same comment as wildspot from me, just add a little more shape to that front leg and it'll be perfect 

Just be careful when drawing from copyrighted images, drawing them is still classed as reproducing them so you need to get the permission of the owner of the photograph. It's ok if you are just going to use the image for yourself to practice on, but if you want to sell it or use it for advertising purposes you definitely need to get permission.


----------



## Starlet

Saddlebreds you are a really talented artist!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Kayty said:


> Stunning work!!!! Same comment as wildspot from me, just add a little more shape to that front leg and it'll be perfect
> 
> Just be careful when drawing from copyrighted images, drawing them is still classed as reproducing them so you need to get the permission of the owner of the photograph. It's ok if you are just going to use the image for yourself to practice on, but if you want to sell it or use it for advertising purposes you definitely need to get permission.


lol yea i know, I was just planning on hanging it up on my wall lol no selling no advertising. 

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## Lyre

Beautiful work! I just love your style. You've got an awesome grasp of colour and three-dimensionality... and at the same time, they aren't photo-realistic... which is a good thing because it works... I don't know, I just really love them!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

thanks  heres the finished picture:










Again, sorry for the crap quality, ima try and get it scanned


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Better Quality:

















and a quick sketch of a horse's head. I may do a better drawing of the same picture. (I have permission from artist to use this picture)








Ref: *** on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Sorry for the uber large pictures  This ones big too so I'll post a link
http://i32.tinypic.com/2ywctb5.jpg
This is a work in progress. Not really liking it so far.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Your work is SOOOO amazing! Really life like....breathtaking.... :shock: :grin:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thank you so much  That comment really made my day ^^


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Arabian Colt WIP by *Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## JumperStride

You're and HARPG-er! lol I own a filly out of your Sean :] ...I need to get back into that. I joined and then school kinda slapped me across the face -.- Have always loved your style, its smooth and beautiful <3


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

haha! too cool!  lol yea HARPG is quite addicting -.- I'm taking a bit of a break for a while. Thanks


----------



## RioPony

You are ****in AMAZING! I'm in love & envy with your art! lol
Keep it up!


----------



## lilruffian

xAddictionx said:


> What program do you use?
> These are amazing!!


Yes, how are you doing this! lol i love it.


----------



## lilruffian

never mind lol didn't see the 2nd page!! love the suffolk!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Arabian Colt by *Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## lilruffian

These digital paintings are so cool! Alas, i do not own the technology... *sigh* lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang

Beautiful....love the intense detail on this one. :smile:


----------



## All4Crystal

Those are wonderful! I love them all!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Ref: golden elation | Flickr - Photo Sharing! by Dan65 on Flickr

WIP


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

bump?










Sorry for the bad quality - it was taken on my webcam ^^'


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Done! Im gonna try to get it scanned :3


----------



## azarni

Wow, that must be a tough angle!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

It was! But it was SOOO fun! I actually really like this angle a lot! May have to do it again..


----------



## lilruffian

Your sketch is awesome! I also love the background in the one before. That's so neat


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## omgpink

Wow amazing! I love your digital work, I hope to get has good as you one day! ^^


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Wow your artwork is sooo amazing...Do you have a deviantart account


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Thank You lilruffian an omgpink!!! and Yes, I do have a DA Leia-Luver on deviantART


----------



## PonyGuru

do you think that you could post one of your linearts


----------



## Horselover165

you are amazingly talented !!! 

great job! I'm wowed.. keep it up.


----------

